# Cut Out call in Concho AZ



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

anyone want it, mormon real estate investor is a cheap a s s, wants to pay 400 for 2 removals of defensive bees in walls of trailer and a townehome. 
not dealing with him.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

The problem with N.E. Arizona cutouts, people are too cheap, or they're broke. They ask if you'll do it for less than the exterminator.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

yep, that's why I bailed on this real estate investor, it's the dude who built the golf course out there.


----------

